# Motorsport theme VW - interior pics



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Can anybody post any motorsport inspired pictures of VWs. Ideally i would like to see the following:

Gutted interiors 
roll bar/cage
Preferbly white interior

Most of all, a descent qualitty, printable type pictures. I need get a collection for some ideas.



Elvir


----------



## SchneidyP845 (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## jaxgli (Aug 31, 2009)

thats a sick interior. what gauge cluster thing is that?


----------



## fthaimike (Jun 29, 2009)

Geoff Thomas Autocavan MK1 Golf Oct 1983 at Goodwood UK:











steved uk cgti:









Mike Wright uk cgti vr6 mk3:









steve r uk cgti:


















steve r 2 uk cgti:


















Ian V uk cgti:









Hamish uk cgti:


















DC larke UK DMN racer:









Reeves track weapon UK cgti:


----------



## teenwolf (Mar 25, 2007)

My project


----------



## Swapped6n (Feb 11, 2010)

Ill see if I can get some photos of mine up a bit later :thumbup:


----------



## Meatstick62 (Apr 17, 2007)

caged but retaining most of the original interior (for now):



















some more here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/meatstick62/sets/72157621925200921/with/3825061314/


----------



## Greasecar (Feb 25, 2003)




----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

great photos, thanks guys, keep em coming if there are more.


Elvir


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Scirocco.... if you like the picture, I can retake with the steering wheel.










(widened driver's side)









Golf IV... Not gutted.


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

farmer on the vortex.....


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

elmer fud said:


> farmer on the vortex.....


Rob.... I'm here all the time. Mostly in classifieds or my project though. A lot of trolling. :wave:


----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

Zombie thread! Any new photos to add to this? Anyone know where to find images of the factory MKIII TDi interior?


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

My track day toy;


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

So much win!!


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

One question though










This wouldn't happen to be the same car, would it?



If so, would anyone happen to know what exactly is done to his car? I'm a very big fan of his driving and have watched all his vids and wanted to say bravo :beer:


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

Inside my 1984 GTI Cup that was built and raced by Erickson Motorsports.


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

wow. some serious inspiration in this thread. :beer:


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

My project so far.


----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

on the new Kirkeys! They look great.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

dump em out, hahaha awesome

Elvir


----------

